# Cookie Dough - Freeze?



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm making cookies regularly and need some feed back on storing dough. The recipe has butter and one egg, the rest is flour, sugar, baking powder, b. soda, etc. Can I pre-make this and freeze batches or will the cold affect the baking powder? How long could I keep a batch refrigerated for later use (not frozen)?

Second question, storing baked cookies, anyone using a food saver? I was curious if the vacuum pressure would break cookies.

Thanks.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I freeze cookie dough all the time... can either freeze altogether or shpe into cookies before freezing.I m fussy about my cookies, and this works for me.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks. That's a good idea about forming the cookie balls and freezing that way too. When you freeze the formed dough, how do you thaw?


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Straight from the freezer to the oven


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I 2x or 3x my ginger bread recipe and always freeze it, wrapping it tightly in wax paper, then in plastic wrap, then I put into plastic wrap. I take out what I need.

It doesn't take too long to defrost, or I pop one of the packets into the fridge right before I leave the shop for the night and the next day it's perfect to use.


----------



## dfrantzen (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah theres nothing wrong with freezing the dough, you can also just put it in the frige if you will use it in a few days. As far as storing already made cookies in the freezer I just put them all in a big freezer ziploc until they are good a frozen and they I'll let them pile up. You only have to be careful with them until the harden up in the freezer. They shove them father back once they get hard.


----------



## amyville (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how long one can keep cookie dough in the freezer because i noticed that the cookies don't rise as well after one month and are far more delicate than when i made them originally.  Is there any way of preventing this? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

what you are seeing as to it being more "delicate" is probably the result of the dough defrosting in a bag and having all that moisture trapped in. as to it not rising as well, i don't have an answer for you unless you are mixing up baking SODA with baking POWDER. baking soda must be used immediately after mixing.


----------



## amyville (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Huy Bui
Yes i am, i am making chocolate chip cookies (amongst others) with both baking soda and baking powder - as for the defrosting - I actually just pop them straight in the oven- do i have to get rid of the baking soda? I am afraid they won't taste the same. Thank you so much for your pointing this out. I will try them w/out the soda as you suggest though.

truth is I have a myriad of *questions concerning freezing cookie dough*:

Is there maybe a particular type of flour I should be using to extend their freezer life yet keep their chewiness and stability? 
Does adding a little margarine (containing lecithin) -thus substituting some butter- prolong their freezing life?
Does a tsp of honey (per batch) preserve their freezing life and display life?
Is two days of display life permissible for a cookie - it still tastes good and remains chewy- but is it considered standard practice?
Do I need a preservative for two months of freezer life (ingredients include eggs and butter)? If so can anyone suggest a household ingredient, if not what preservative might that might be?
Is plastic wrap better than baking paper for freezing?
How do you prevent roasted (+chopped) nuts from loosing their crispness (from becoming soggy) due to freezing in the dough?

I am trying to get the doughs to last up to two months in the freezer.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I freeze chocolate cookie dough regularly. I like to roll it up in parchment paper in a logo and then freeze it. I can slice off the cookies into the size I want them. You can also seal the cookies in a vacuum sealer to lock in the freshness.

I don't know all the answers to your questions but I will say regarding the nuts. I would imagine that as long as your freezer does not lose temp and they stay cold you will not have a problem. The softness of the nuts most likely occurs when the temperature keeps fluctuating and moisture sets in.

As for storing them I would use parchment paper. At the hotel we use to put them right onto sheet pans (parchment in the bottom) and then a plastic bag over the cart and into the freezer. For parties or Sunday brunch we would pull out the cookies and the sheet pans would go straight into the oven.

Hope that helps.



amyville said:


> Thanks Huy Bui
> Yes i am, i am making chocolate chip cookies (amongst others) with both baking soda and baking powder - as for the defrosting - I actually just pop them straight in the oven- do i have to get rid of the baking soda? I am afraid they won't taste the same. Thank you so much for your pointing this out. I will try them w/out the soda as you suggest though.
> 
> truth is I have a myriad of *questions concerning freezing cookie dough*:
> ...


----------



## amyville (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you Nicko very much. i will stick to the parchment paper.


----------

